
FDA Bans Fruit, Mint Flavors in Vaping Cartridges, Exemption for Vape Shops - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/fda-declares-ban-on-fruit-mint-flavors-in-cartridge-based-e-cigarettes-11577989114
======
ficklepickle
Supply-side interventions are rarely effective and often increase harm.

If you want to stop kids vaping, you first need to understand why they are
vaping. Not just why they SAY they are vaping, but the actual underlying
cause.

If a human brain isn't getting its pleasure chemicals from life, it will seek
them out anywhere it can get them. Repeat that cycle many times and your brain
learns to associate that activity with pleasure. Et voila, addiction.

